# It Must Be Dolphinswin



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Heres the tank, im cycling it. I dont want to croud it cause then it wont have to many fish. Just a few pics.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

This is a 75g tank right? Is the second pic compressed horizonally as if it isn't the tanks proportions dont look to be a 75g


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Are those emp 400 or 280's? I would get a canister to go with them.
What happened to the rena? You should be running that so it can cycle


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lol that sure is dirty glass for cleaning it with soap. You'll have piranha in there in no time. GL


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

patience only patience, and you will see all your proyects finished


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes its a 75 i dont know what happened about the pics, tank is 48x18 x something. I need to windex the outside glass again. The rena filter leaked in the bottom got my carpet soaked, also I primed it and the motor was very weak. Idk i just trashed it and bought the emmperror 450. Im running the 450 and a peguin 350, the peguin was cheap so i bought it. Im using this product called special blend that will cycle the tank by adding bennefitial bacteria. The tank is a bit big for the size room its in, not to much space but who cares ill have p's right? Im going to petco to get my water tested next sunday, Ive been adding 3 cap fulls every other day starting yesterday. I believe If those 2 large piranhas are still at the store ill take them for 25 a piece. I will trade in my 4 inch red and probably get 10 bucks off. How does a person transport to large piranhas, its only a 10 min drive? Well thats where Im at, ill keep you updated, not that you care most of you want it to fail.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> How does a person transport to large piranhas, its only a 10 min drive? Well thats where Im at, ill keep you updated, not that you care most of you want it to fail.


If it's only two, try one in your left pocket and the other in your right one.

(you're right, this is a useless reply but giving an honest advise to you is useless also







)


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

Dolphinswin said:


> Yes its a 75 i dont know what happened about the pics, tank is 48x18 x something. I need to windex the outside glass again. The rena filter leaked in the bottom got my carpet soaked, also I primed it and the motor was very weak. Idk i just trashed it and bought the emmperror 450. Im running the 450 and a peguin 350, the peguin was cheap so i bought it. Im using this product called special blend that will cycle the tank by adding bennefitial bacteria. The tank is a bit big for the size room its in, not to much space but who cares ill have p's right? Im going to petco to get my water tested next sunday, Ive been adding 3 cap fulls every other day starting yesterday. I believe If those 2 large piranhas are still at the store ill take them for 25 a piece. I will trade in my 4 inch red and probably get 10 bucks off. How does a person transport to large piranhas, its only a 10 min drive? Well thats where Im at, ill keep you updated, not that you care most of you want it to fail.


everybody has wished you nothing but good luck but because

you don't listen and the way you do things makes us think different but any ways good luck


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

AS far as transpoting large fish. If you are getting them from a pet store they should be supplying you with a bucket or somthing to carry them in. Personally Ive used 5 gallon buckets or coolers to transport them. If you buy a new bucket *wash it several times*. There will be an oil residue on it from manufacturing and theres a good chance you'll kill the fish. GL look forward to seeing them in the tank.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

^^ 
But not with soap right?

Hey Dolph, where's your heater?


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

spend $150 on ebay, pick up an eheim 2217. it will clear that brown tint out of your water lickitysplit.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> I need to windex the outside glass again. Use water and a cloth not windex.The rena filter leaked in the bottom got my carpet soaked, also I primed it and the motor was very weak. DID you try to clean it or run it no media?. Like i said in pm you can find new motor housings if you look and it would of probably been less then an empIdk i just trashed I hope you didnt throw it out, It can be fixed or at least given to somebody for parts. Cannisters have a low flow rate so i dont know what you concider to be a low flow rateit and bought the emmperror 450. Im running the 450 and a peguin 350, the peguin was cheap so i bought it. Im using this product called special blend that will cycle the tank by adding bennefitial bacteria. The tank is a bit big for the size room its in, not to much space but who cares ill have p's right? Im going to petco to get my water tested next sunday, Ive been adding 3 cap fulls every other day starting yesterday. I believe If those 2 large piranhas are still at the store ill take them for 25 a piece. I will trade in my 4 inch red and probably get 10 bucks off. How does a person transport to large piranhas, its only a 10 min drive? Well thats where Im at, ill keep you updated, not that you care most of you want it to fail.


 To transport p's just get a couple 5 g pails, coolers or something like that. Preferably something with a lid or tall enough that you dont fill all the way and you dont get splashed. I usually use lunch cooler thats about shoebox size, but 5 g pails also work and can be found at lfs. I picked up a couple from home depot

Id probably pick up a couple pails as you probably only need 1 to transport them, but pails are always nice to have to do water changes, hold wet nets, move stuff to clean or just for storage of something


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

That special blend will help but you still need an ammonia source to feed the BB


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

CombiChrist said:


> How does a person transport to large piranhas, its only a 10 min drive? Well thats where Im at, ill keep you updated, not that you care most of you want it to fail.


*If it's only two, try one in your left pocket and the other in your right one.*

(you're right, this is a useless reply but giving an honest advise to you is useless also







)
[/quote]

ROFL!!!! I tried that once, I ended up with holes in my pockets. I later found that coolers work really well for transporting Large Ps. I like that you can close the lid and haul them in the seat of a car without too much splashing.

Good Luck Dolphinswin


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

What do you mean i need an ammonia source?? Doesnt that stuff provide it?? I could always put my 3 in red belly in there, im bringing him back for 10 bucks anyways... Also your correct you didnt see a heater because i havent put it in yet.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> What do you mean i need an ammonia source?? Doesnt that stuff provide it?? I could always put my 3 in red belly in there, im bringing him back for 10 bucks anyways... Also your correct you didnt see a heater because i havent put it in yet.


Why are you taking a 3" rbp back to shop n picking up 2 others? Why don't you keep the one & buy the 2? I predict your gonna have problems with only 2 not that 3 gonna be much better. You might get lucky n have no problems but I doubt it!n what's the temp in the room you have that in? I don't use heaters, except for my outside rbp pool n that's only because of cold rain.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

If you are buying from a LFS,it is thier job to pack your purchase for you.i know Pedro from Aqua Scape uses plastic containers with slits in them then it goes into a bag full of water.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Bruner because my 3 in doesnt stand a chance with 10" from the store. Feefa says that i dont have an amonia source when i use special blend fish product, is this true? If it is what do i need?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Urine is a source of ammonia.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Honestly HGI... Im trying to get this right so i dont have dead fish you f*cking basterd. If you dont want to help do post o you idiot.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

All you need to do is put the filter that's on the tank that has your 3" rbp on the 75gal then throw your 3" rbp in there also n let your new filter cycle for a couple weeks. I didn't know the 2 a Lfs were 10". Also members are tryn to help you dude, should be lil nicer when your asking for help. Not cursing them out for telln you that you need a ammonia source. WHICH YOU DO!


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

First, urine is a source of ammonia so technically you should appoligize for being so critical.

Second, I think you spelled bastard wrong and you shiuld appoligize for that.

Third, cycle the tank with a bunch of little garbage fish. Get some goldfish in there for a while, they can double as food for the ps first meal.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Just go sit in front of the tank and talk to it, you talk so much piss it should provide enough ammonia for your tank









But seriously, you'll have to cycle your tank and that basically comes down to letting it run for a couple of weeks with some small cheap fish like goldfish or tetras in it. They'll provide the needed ammonia to complete the cycling process.
Then once your waterparameters have stabilised, your tank is ready for piranhas


----------



## snomaniac (Mar 15, 2010)

On all the forums I have been on in the last couple of years I have never seen such a wasted amount of time on someone who obviously dosen't listen. In a way I feel bad for the kid. I feel worse for the fish, And I'm tired of reading this dribble. Well not really, It makes me laugh.....


----------



## snomaniac (Mar 15, 2010)

Oh by the way. Get rid of that reef backround. It has no business being in a P tank. OOPS, I think I just started another thread..


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

^^

LOL, I was going to say the same but then I thought, why bother, he wont listen anyways.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> What do you mean i need an ammonia source?? Doesnt that stuff provide it?? I could always put my 3 in red belly in there, im bringing him back for 10 bucks anyways... Also your correct you didnt see a heater because i havent put it in yet.


I have told you before but let me tell you again...

ammonia- toxin found in water-produced by fish, decaying organic matter, urine lol...

You can add ammonia though adding fish and there waste is ammonia. You can also drop some shrimp in and when they decay they make ammonia. Ammonia feed the bacteria so i doubt the product would have it or the bacteria may just spike and drop off in the bottle.

You can also add ammonia by adding pure ammonia chemical though i don't recomend that for you.

I hope at least you know why you need ammonia. If not go back and read the cycling article i gave you that should of clarified almost everything

Also google the ammonia cycle so you can follow what im saying.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

You're a saint for putting up with him sean.
Tell him a hundred more times and he might actually understand


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

This got's to be joke already Alright who's f*cking with us give us a hint or something sh*t


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

No joke.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

I call bs! I sure I read you had 15gal filter cartridge on 75gal n 3" rbp already in it n he was doing good now you saying you can get him back to cycle it. Wtf this is someone messing with everyone I don't care what anyone says! You been told at least 4-5 times how to cycle your tank n where to read about it yourself n I for one sent you PM telling you yet again after you asked. Who else has sent him a PM about cycling this tank?


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I have a few bottles of pure ammonia, I don't mind selling you one if your wanting to do a fish-less cycle and can't find any pure ammonia where you live.


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

Dolphinswin: Everyone for the most part has really tried to help you, but you really should just do some research it really isn't hard to use the search function. There are so many threads out their that you can read as well as the laundry list of good advice you already recieved. I know you are learning but you have like 5-6 threads going at any given time so my question is why not just condence it all into one thread? If people don't give you an answer right away it is either because they are tired of trying to help or they are busy, but starting a bunch of new threads dosen't help. Not trying to be a prick but just do some research it is out there don't expect everyone to spoon feed you everything. Good luck.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> I call bs! I sure I read you had 15gal filter cartridge on 75gal n 3" rbp already in it n he was doing good now you saying you can get him back to cycle it. Wtf this is someone messing with everyone I don't care what anyone says! You been told at least 4-5 times how to cycle your tank n where to read about it yourself n I for one sent you PM telling you yet again after you asked. Who else has sent him a PM about cycling this tank?


 I just hit 3 pages of PM with him yay

Serously though, alot of peopel would be less pissy if you start a thend on cycling that 1) puts what its about in the title and not just something vauge 2) you actaully show you looked into it.

If you have a question on something try to show that you have looked into it already and tell us what you know to save us time.

Like if your asking about cycling tell us you realize there are 3 main stages where different bacteria grow due to them consuming an ammonia source and the cycle is done after the last bacteria consumes the nitrate. Then you can ask something like "How long should it be between the second and third stage?" or "It's been 4 weeks and i still detect ammonia, I thought it should of been consumed buy now?"

You dont have to go into detail, but show us your actually catching on and your trying to learn. I have probably wrote a ton more then you which was mainly similiar things. If you want help give as much information as you know which will help you to rember it and to show us what we dont need to discuss or what you have wrong and we can correct it.


----------

